# Why do bodybuilders tan?



## Brak86 (Mar 2, 2004)

Why do bodybuilders tan? is it cause u look more ripped when ure tan (like in a dark area the shadows make u looked more ripped) or is it strictly for aesthetic reasons?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

yes


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, if you mean for competition you have to be tan, in fact not only tan, but practically black. This can be done without tanning though using products like Pro Tan. If you're not you will look washed out on stage from the brite lights, and as you said you will not look as ripped.

Pro's stay tan typically because their body's are their lively hoods, they do photo shoots, guest appearances etc., so they have to look good at all times.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, if you mean for competition you have to be tan, in fact not only tan, but practically black. This can be done without tanning though using products like Pro Tan. If you're not you will look washed out on stage from the brite lights, and as you said you will not look as ripped.
> 
> Pro's stay tan typically because their body's are their lively hoods, they do photo shoots, guest appearances etc., so they have to look good at all times.



So is there a tanning product that doesn't make you look stupid, like with the racoon eyes and blonde hair with a black face. I mean myself as well as many others have commented in the audience at a comp that alot of guys look stupid with the too dark tanning lotion. Any suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2004)

get a base tan at a salon.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> get a base tan at a salon.



Already working on it bro.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2004)

I thought you have 12 weeks?

You do not need to tan that early, one month is enough time.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

Will it hurt? I am not taking anything for chance man. I only go like once a week. I have a natural light tan color anyway. I go for about 10 minutes a week. Tanning beds leave white areas, so I want to make sure that I hit all of the areas. Plus I ordered some posing trunks and I want to make sure I have the right color and cut to match my body style and color.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

I have an acquaintance that is competing and says they spray paint you a bronze color prior to posing anyways. Only a small amount of color is needed. - Any confirmation on the spray on white gone?


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I thought you have 12 weeks?
> 
> You do not need to tan that early, one month is enough time.



Depends on your skin. It takes me 2 to 3 months to get a base tan, but I'm very pale.


----------



## LouMessina (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tanning*

Tanning is done by competitors to keep them from looking a bloated pale white onstage.  That creates the illusion that the competitor's skin is stretching so much from fat & water, that he/she is pale, much like a balloon about to explode takes on a lighter color.  Therefore, a tan will make you look tighter.

The secret is not to tan too dark.  When you flex a muscle, as in the biceps, the skin will pull tight & stretch as the muscle enlarges.  The bigger the bicep, the more the skin will stretch across the peak.  The more the skin stretches, the lighter it becomes.  This is a visual cue to the judges of each muscle's size.  Hence, you don't want to paint it a dark color that can't give.  Dreamtan is known for this & should be avoided.

Don't count on spraying.  It's only randomly done.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

does anyone know of any good ways to protect eyes without getting the white circles under and around them? (perhaps some type of UV protecting contacts or something)

for the longest time i havent even used eye protection, but i really need to b/c they are starting to get irritated, and i see why it is neccesary, not to mention potential long term side effects.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Theres all kinds of bad things that can occur to your eyes from not using some sort of UV protection.  I'd suggest just some thin ones that you use to cover each eye, they generally have them at most tanning places, and I think they will cover the least skin and be less apt to result in the racoon eyes.


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Theres all kinds of bad things that can occur to your eyes from not using some sort of UV protection.  I'd suggest just some thin ones that you use to cover each eye, they generally have them at most tanning places, and I think they will cover the least skin and be less apt to result in the racoon eyes.



Those work great.  The ones at the place I go to are called "Wink-ease".  You can make them very small so there is almost no white ring around the eyes.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 19, 2004)

Personally I wear the goggle about half the time...the other half I shut my eyes...limits damage and equals NO RACOON EYES...which look retarded!

As for tanning for a comp...the better your base tan the better your Pro Tan and similar products will look...plus it gives ME ANYWAY...a mental edge by tanning when I start cutting.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 20, 2004)

i tan the natural way, lots of sun, the reason why i tan is that it gives me a chance to walk around without a shirt on alot of the time, p.s. i live in san diego


----------

